# Used pota baoate - free



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, my wife said not to post this but I'm going to anyway. I have a 10ft.? very old used porta boate that I'm putting out front of my home. I bought it between 1985 and 1988 and used it for several years until it ended up in the garage not being used. I'm into just tubing now and just don't use it any more, I'm just too old??? Anyway, it will be out front of my house for free pick up if ya want it. Send me a pm for my address in Ogden. The boat is sound but the seats and motor mount or well used, modified because of damage, etc. but you can still make use of it if you want. Oars are still good.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I PM'd you,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Because of the interest I should have added that I have a 4HP Johnson motor that I'm, willing to let go for $35. As best I know, it it still is in good running condition with probably less than 1000 hrs of operation. It has been sitting in my garage for a long time but I did run it about 3 yrs ago in a barrel of water and it seemed to run good!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandpa D.
No PM???


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Grandpa D.
> No PM???


I sent another PM.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Boat and motor no longer available. They left last night.


----------

